# DIY CO2 - How Many Bottles???



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

getting ready to move my initial DIY CO2 setup over to my 55 Gal and was wondering how many bottles would be needed for a 55 Gal.

I'm starting with 2 bottles/generators, going into a gas separator/bubble counter, then up and into the tank. Doing the limewood diffusors in the 55.

Should 2 bottles/generators do the trick or should I look at possibly 3?


Thanks in advance!

eace:

-TF


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben,
If you're only getting 16ppm (IIRC) in the smaller tank, I'd consider more and/or bigger bottles. Also consider a few bottles on a two week schedule so that every week you change out a portion of the bottles. This should give a more even CO2 level.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Does the CO2 pressure actually produce bubbles through the limewood? I never got the CO2 to build up enough pressure to make it through the limewood. What's your recipe?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

acbaldwin said:


> Does the CO2 pressure actually produce bubbles through the limewood? I never got the CO2 to build up enough pressure to make it through the limewood. What's your recipe?


Haven't tried it yet, going on what someone from AC forums is doing and says it's working. If nothing else, it'll be buying a couple Hagen Ladders if need be...

As far as mixture...
First batch is with stanbdard "Active Yeast." Next I'll be moving up to the wine/champagne yeast as I hear that it produces much more and is able to withstand the high alcohol levels from the fermentation process.

Sure wish i could actually afford pressurized CO2 for this tank...sure would make life alot easier!


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

have you tried the glass diffusers? They work with DIY. Or the sweetwater stones from aquaticeco.com are good too.

55 gallon diy? hmm maybe 3-4 bottles. I use 2 bottles on one diffuser and the other 2 on another. If you're really zealous, go for an additional set to make it 6 bottles.

-SULLY


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

*TetraFreak

*Direct your DIY CO2 output into external filter intake - the simplest and very effective way. Much better than diffusers.

I'd say that diffusers are useless unless you're don't use something like Tom's mist.

What is your bottles volume? 1-1,5 gal would be nice when use 1,5-2 cups of sugar and 1-2 teaspoons of yeast.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I use a 5 lt bottle trough the intake of my canister. Starting from 3rd day I put 3 cubic sugars every morning and at the weekend I change half of the water with fresh water and add some more sugar and go on the same way for another week and change completely at the end of second week. I never disconnect it from the tank. This system works well for me.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

The problem with directing it directly into the filter input is that I use a HOB filter and it would all get lost in the process...right?

That's the biggest issue! I'l love to be able to afford a canister filter and injected CO2, but Alas, So. Cal is one of the most exspensive places to live on the planet.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a 2 liter bottle with 2 cups sugar and 1.5 teaspoons yeast connected to a 2" coralife limewood airstone. I have the airstone positioned under my HOB intake and it seems to be working great for me.


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

I connect the output of the DIY CO2 to the venturi input of a power head. As long as the flow rate is good, the CO2 gets dissolved well. This also has the benefit of increasing the circulation in the tank.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

> The problem with directing it directly into the filter input is that I use a HOB filter and it would all get lost in the process...right?


IME with Aquaclears- It will not loss much more than what it would by just being on the tank. The HOB filter is going to gas off some CO2 whether its got the CO2 line running into it or not. IME - the H.O.B.'s are OK at diffusing CO2, somewhat similar to running the line into the intake of a powerhead. Not perfect, but usually good enough. It just make take a little more CO2 to get the level you want.

Instead of buying the Hagen ladder why not try to make on Tom Barr's view-tainer based CO2 diffuser. Less than $20.00 and they work great.

Link:http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11

HTH

Matt


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi...I currently have two big bottles of DIY CO2 on my 60 gallon aquarium. I just stick the co2 lines into the filter intake...I think it's easier that way.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

jeff63851 said:


> Hi...I currently have two big bottles of DIY CO2 on my 60 gallon aquarium. I just stick the co2 lines into the filter intake...I think it's easier that way.


hey jeff, how do you direct the co2 line into the filter intake exactly? Do you mean by putting the co2 tube (not connected to any diffusers) directly into the intake pipe opening? what if the intake is too small to fit the tube?

i have one of those as the intake, how do i put the tube in there? thanks


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

dunno how jeff does it, but i have a sponge over the intake and i just put the co2 tube into the sponge hole where it goes over the intake. dunno if that made sense, but hopefully it did


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

think i understand now, wouldnt that use the same logic as this. Instead of putting the co2 tube by the intake opening, you put it within the intake tube itself? but i am told it wouldnt work good:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-perfect-cheap-inline-reactor.html#post112715


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

When I was running DIY on my 75 gallon I was using 4 two liter soda bottles... running into a power reactor much like the power reactor Venturi Design that can be found at barrreport.com For DIY i would HIGHLY recomend using this method for getting the gas into water since you dont have any to waste.

I would also think 4 two liter bottles is that bare min. that you would want to go, better yet, might want to consider finding those big 3 liter soda bottle's and running say like 6, changing two of them once each week..... so the turn over would be ever 3 weeks, and doing it staggered like that will help you to achive a more even CO2 rate so you dont have those pluses of high CO2 followed by a long period of low production. I have found this to work the best for me when using yeast reactors.

~Matt


----------

